# Apple TV2 et Télécommandes



## Thief (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Apple TV 2, depuis quelques temps la télécommande ne fonctionnait plus, j'ai changé la pile sans résultat, du coup je me suis décidé a changer de télécommande car l'apple TV ne réagissait pas du tout a l'ancienne (lumière qui ne clignotait pas du tout quand jappuyai sur les touches).

Nouvelle télécommande et tout est pareil, j'ai essayer les : Gauche + Menu pour désactiver la synchronisation et les Droite + Menu pour synchroniser la télécommande mais l'apple TV ne réagit pas du tout la lumière reste parfaitement allumé.

J'ai réinitialisé l'apple TV en le branchant sur mon Mac et en le réinitialisant, le résultat est encore pire car du coup l'apple TV reste bloqué sur le choix des langes.

Aucune des deux télécommandes ne fonctionnent (j'ai rechangé les piles)

J'ai refait les manip : Gauche + Menu et Droite + Menu, j'ai debranché plus de 5 secondes mon apple TV.

Rien ne marche ni aucune des manipulations que j'ai pu trouver sur internet.

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Récepteur infrarouge HS ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Décembre 2011)

As-tu essayé avec un bidule et l'appli Remote ???


----------



## Thief (17 Décembre 2011)

Oui avant la réinitialisation j'arrivais à envoyer la musique dessus par contre je n'avais pas les fonctions télécommandes pour piloter l'Apple TV


----------



## Bubblefreddo (17 Décembre 2011)

ton aTV est encore sous garantie? si oui alors SAV!

Sinon je n'ai pas d'idée ...
désolé !


----------

